

Dropbox Slashes Its Price as the Cost of a Gigabyte Nears Zero - gordon_freeman
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/dropboxs-plan-to-stay-relevant/

======
minimaxir
This has been discussed multiple times today, each time triggering the flame
war detector. (# comments > # points AND # points > 40ish)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8231917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8231917)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8232184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8232184)

------
amarcus
To be pedantic - they didn't slash their price. It's still the same. They are
now just offering additional space.

------
Retric
The economics of this is interesting. Drop-box does not store multiple copy's
of identical files for each user. So, their cost per GB drops as they add
users. Which also means if they start to lose users they may need to raise
prices, which could quickly cause a death spiral.

~~~
gordon_freeman
Also Not storing multiple copies of each file is really bad product-wise as
there were some incidents where users lost their data stored on Dropbox with
no other backups (relying heavily on cloud storage).

Read here: [https://medium.com/@jan.curn/how-bug-in-dropbox-
permanently-...](https://medium.com/@jan.curn/how-bug-in-dropbox-permanently-
deleted-my-8000-photos-cb7dcf13647b)

